#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Can i save the Items to multiple folders

## jesika

Hello ,

I would like to save the data at two places

so when the user saves the form i want it to be saved in their personal
folder and a copy of that to be saved in to a public folder.

Is this possible?

I know how to get an item to be created into a certain folder, now i just
need to get an idea of how to do this.

Put some light on this concept......

----------

